# Candy and Tony (Ongoing thread)



## eduardo

*He is at it again. Who else but my Tony  He has to investigate the left over Halloween candy *


----------



## Bearnoname

Can you blame him? They are so pretty, bright and shiny.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm sure to Tony that looks like a bin of toys just for him! 

By the way, I was showing my friend something on the forum and she saw your signature pictures and exclaimed over how beautiful both Candy and Tony are. You might want to pass the compliment on to them.*


----------



## aluz

Haha, I wonder which candy your Tony will pick! Maybe he will go for the lollipop, the sticks can make a good improvised toy!


----------



## nuxi

Tony is such a cute and clever bird!


----------



## eduardo

*


FaeryBee said:



I'm sure to Tony that looks like a bin of toys just for him! 

By the way, I was showing my friend something on the forum and she saw your signature pictures and exclaimed over how beautiful both Candy and Tony are. You might want to pass the compliment on to them.

Click to expand...

Thank you Deb, I would pass the compliment on to them, but I know it would hit Tony's head. He is already full of himself :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah

Tony knows a sweet deal when he see's one...

He is looking good, so is Candy...


----------



## Niamhf

Oh they look delicious I don't blame him for having a look! And why wouldn't he think they're for him!!  cute pictures though


----------



## StarlingWings

Tony is trying to be as sweet as Candy :laughing:


----------



## eduardo

*A tiel on the toe is worth more than two in the bush*

*This guy just loves my socks! *


----------



## Bearnoname

Well, can you blame him? They look like nice fuzzy and cozy socks, if they work for your feet why can't they also work for his?


----------



## Jedikeet

HAHA, Tony stands so proudly on one toe but where's Candy on the other?


----------



## aluz

That's a great perching spot and at least Tony isn't "sharpening" his beak on your toes!  
That second pic where he is extra puffy is especially cute!


----------



## Niamhf

Haha Tony is such a funny boy  he's keeping his toes warm too  I love the expression on his face it's like he's saying 'these are mine' in a really solemn tone!


----------



## Jonah

Either your feet smell a lot better than mine or Tony's sense of smell is shot...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Tony looks very cute in the pictures. 
Peachy likes my socks too 

Unfortunately, Peachy likes them a little too much... 
So, now I have to wear slippers or shoes when he's having out of cage time. *


----------



## Jedikeet

Jonah said:


> Either your feet smell a lot better than mine or Tony's sense of smell is shot...


:laughing:



FaeryBee said:


> *Tony looks very cute in the pictures.
> Peachy likes my socks too
> 
> Unfortunately, Peachy likes them a little too much...
> So, now I have to wear slippers or shoes when he's having out of cage time. *


Peachy is a birdie who can truly appreciate the finer things in life


----------



## eduardo

*


Bearnoname said:



Well, can you blame him? They look like nice fuzzy and cozy socks, if they work for your feet why can't they also work for his? 

Click to expand...

That is very true 


Jedikeet said:



HAHA, Tony stands so proudly on one toe but where's Candy on the other?

Click to expand...

Miss Candy is too shy  She only likes snuggles, near my neck.


aluz said:



That's a great perching spot and at least Tony isn't "sharpening" his beak on your toes!  
That second pic where he is extra puffy is especially cute! 

Click to expand...

Haha, I love that puffy face!


Niamhf said:



Haha Tony is such a funny boy  he's keeping his toes warm too  I love the expression on his face it's like he's saying 'these are mine' in a really solemn tone! 

Click to expand...

I also think he is keeping his toes warm, lol. That is always his favorite spot whenever I am resting on the couch.


Jonah said:



Either your feet smell a lot better than mine or Tony's sense of smell is shot...

Click to expand...

:laughing: Oh, Randy, you're too funny...


FaeryBee said:



Tony looks very cute in the pictures. 
Peachy likes my socks too 

Unfortunately, Peachy likes them a little too much... 
So, now I have to wear slippers or shoes when he's having out of cage time. 

Click to expand...

:laughing: Naughty Peachy :nono:


Jedikeet said:



:laughing:

Peachy is a birdie who can truly appreciate the finer things in life

Click to expand...

Haha!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Tony looks very comfortable as he perches on your feet. In fact, it inspired these verses :laughing:

_Tony the tiel was thinking out loud, "Where should I sit?" Asked he.

So with a short squawk, he flew to the top of his people's beloved TV

But when the channels fell short, and the people got bored, there was no entertainment to find.

Although he waited in vain, no one else ever came, so he preened until his feathers were shined.

"Well that just won't do," sighed the grey feathered gent, so he considered another way.

He espied a bowl full of fanciful sweets, simply sitting there, wasting away.

"Maybe it's time I became a changed bird," he nodded as he sat in the pile.

"My sweet girl is so dandy, it's no wonder she's Candy--so shall I be, if I sit here awhile."

But soon it was apparent that he wasn't transparent in his claiming of all of the sweets.

Mom sternly scolded, and Tony jumped off with many irritable tweets.

"Now what shall I do?" he thought with a sigh. "My bedtime is near at hand."

From the top of the door, he espied something more--and it looked like a comfy bird stand!

With a curious eye, he took off to fly, and landed on top of the rock.

But it was no such thing, as his mum laughed from there--he had landed on top of her sock!

With some great surprise, he soon realised it was quite a comfortable seat

So he settled right down, and spent the whole evening curled up on his mummy's feet!

_


----------



## despoinaki

He is enjoying himself there! No matter if he perches on your feet, he is still perched on you!  Thanks for sharing Dee!


----------



## jean20057

*To cute Dee! I love the pic of Tony all fluffed up, very sweet!*


----------



## nuxi

Awww! That's so adorable! Thanks for sharing,Dee!


----------



## Golddust

Starlingwings, I love it! That poem is so funny:laughing1: I especially like the last 4 lines.


----------



## StarlingWings

Golddust said:


> Starlingwings, I love it! That poem is so funny:laughing1: I especially like the last 4 lines.


Haha, thank you, Roisin :laughing:


----------



## SPBudgie

*So very cute, Dee!*


----------



## eduardo

*Candy and Tony*

*I just thought they looked so cute today 
They have gone through some light molts this winter and now look pretty fluffy 
Just love these birds *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Those are very cute pictures, Dee. 

I've merged a few of your picture threads of Candy and Tony into this one and made this thread an "Ongoing Thread" so you can post all your updates and pictures here.

It's always nice to see how the two of them are doing and what kind of mischief Mr. Tony is getting up too!*


----------



## Niamhf

They're both so cute  I love Tony's little cheeky expression


----------



## eduardo

*Thank you, Deb, as always :thumbsup:
It's been a quiet winter for these two. Just hanging out with the rest of the family. I am sure that will all change once Spring comes. I am planning to give them some nice sunshine in the backyard this Spring. Of course, safely accommodated in their travel cage *


----------



## StarlingWings

I always love seeing their adorable little faces!  And just look at those crests! :clap:


----------



## eduardo

*


StarlingWings said:



I always love seeing their adorable little faces!  And just look at those crests! :clap:

Click to expand...

Thank you 
Tony absolutely LOVES his crest petted, silly guy *


----------



## aluz

Candy and Tony are such sweethearts, and their brand new feathers make them even more beautiful!


----------



## jean20057

*I love that last pic! Like, "You better get my good side, mom!"*


----------



## Jonah

They look absolutely wonderful Dee...


----------



## SPBudgie

*Dee - your tiels are sweet, beautiful, and adorable; Tony is the same mutation as my Birdie, but Tony is So much sleeker and shinier - I believe I will give Birdie a nice bath (nice for me, but he Hates it!) Oh well - simply Has to be done Sometime...*


----------



## eduardo

*


SPBudgie said:



Dee - your tiels are sweet, beautiful, and adorable; Tony is the same mutation as my Birdie, but Tony is So much sleeker and shinier - I believe I will give Birdie a nice bath (nice for me, but he Hates it!) Oh well - simply Has to be done Sometime...

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ollie. They have both been eating Zupreem fruit pellets, millet sticks, seed mix, romaine lettuce, cooked beans, cooked sweet potato, cooked broccoli, whatever greens I have, and occasional chicken and egg. I have let their wings grow in and won't be clipping them any more. It's better that way.
Also, I noticed that Candy (who has been a plucker and would chew on her skin) has improved and started growing some nice feathers. Still not out of the woods with her, but it's an improvement from what it used to be when we lived in the apartments. It may be the amount of light here in the house (the apartment was always in shade).*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Dee,
I'm so glad to hear Candy's feathers are showing improvement! I thought they were from the last pictures you posted but wasn't positive. 
I'm glad you've given confirmation.  :thumbsup:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*


eduardo said:





Thank you, Ollie. They have both been eating Zupreem fruit pellets, millet sticks, seed mix, romaine lettuce, cooked beans, cooked sweet potato, cooked broccoli, whatever greens I have, and occasional chicken and egg. I have let their wings grow in and won't be clipping them any more. It's better that way.
Also, I noticed that Candy (who has been a plucker and would chew on her skin) has improved and started growing some nice feathers. Still not out of the woods with her, but it's an improvement from what it used to be when we lived in the apartments. It may be the amount of light here in the house (the apartment was always in shade).

Click to expand...

So glad to hear all the things you do to keep them healthy and happy - it shows on them, and I'm going to expand Birdie's diet according to your guidelines!*


----------



## eduardo

*


SPBudgie said:





So glad to hear all the things you do to keep them healthy and happy - it shows on them, and I'm going to expand Birdie's diet according to your guidelines!

Click to expand...

I would love to see some new pictures of Birdie when you get a chance *


----------



## eduardo

*Happy Valentine's 2016*

*Hello :wave:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Those are great pictures of Tony and Candy, Dee! :2thumbs:*


----------



## eduardo

*Thank you Miss Deb *


----------



## SPBudgie

*A couple of pretty Sweethearts for sure! :loveeyes:*


----------



## Nadley

How sweet! I like the pictures where Candy and Tony are turned toward each other.


----------



## StarlingWings

What gorgeous pictures! :clap:

I love that third picture, it's stunning! I reckon it should be printed and framed  They just look so sweet in their identical positions


----------



## Niamhf

Perfect valentines  what a cute little pair of 'love' birds


----------



## eduardo

*


StarlingWings said:



What gorgeous pictures! :clap:

I love that third picture, it's stunning! I reckon it should be printed and framed  They just look so sweet in their identical positions 

Click to expand...

Yes, I am planning on framing it.*


----------



## Jonah

Those are some sweet pictures Dee...they make me feel like i am missing something....like a second tiel of my own....


----------



## aluz

These Valentine's day pics are just too cute for words, thanks for sharing!


----------



## eduardo

*


Jonah said:



Those are some sweet pictures Dee...they make me feel like i am missing something....like a second tiel of my own....

Click to expand...

Haha, I think Shiloh would LOVE a girlfriend to share his cage with. *


----------



## Jonah

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> Haha, I think Shiloh would LOVE a girlfriend to share his cage with. *


Lol...I'm sure he would, but I don't think he is gonna find out...


----------



## eduardo

*Birdie close and personal*

*Someone realized they are being photographed :laughing:
"I see a light....wonder what it is??"*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ha Ha - his expression in the first picture is Priceless!*


----------



## eduardo

*


SPBudgie said:



Ha Ha - his expression in the first picture is Priceless!

Click to expand...

LOL, I know!! :laughing:*


----------



## aluz

Oh my, I absolutely love these pics, your Tony looks extra adorable in them!


----------



## eduardo

*


aluz said:



Oh my, I absolutely love these pics, your Tony looks extra adorable in them! 

Click to expand...

Thank you 
He has feathered up nicely this winter. He and Candy are eating their fruit pellets, seed, veggies and egg, and I think it does make a difference.*


----------



## StarlingWings

What a charming, fluffy boy!  

His expressions are so hilarious, and he definitely does have a nice set of feathers!

Looks like he's enjoying his sock foot perch again :laugh:


----------



## justmoira

eduardo said:


> *Someone realized they are being photographed :laughing:
> "I see a light....wonder what it is??"*


That first pic made me laugh so loud I scared poor Elora!


----------



## Budget baby

HA HA Tony is stunning , I love his expressions oh I love the socks too look nice and warm LOL.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eduardo

*Thanks guys :wave:*


----------

